# Why was my thread moved to Beginners/FAQ?



## MaxOfMetal

Because the question/statement is something that has either been covered in detail repeatedly, requires a small amount of Google searching, is incredibly subjective and likely too general for a true conclusion, such as the ever popular "VS" thread. 

It's not a dig, and as you can see this section gets a lot of traffic.

This is a way to corral a lot of very common, yet unique thread topics without making a series of giant, nearly unreadable MegaThreads as was done before and without crowding the other sub-forums with tons of similar threads.


----------

